

Myth of the Flat Earth - suchabag
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myth_of_the_Flat_Earth

======
Eva_Peron
Just as "equal time" for "Intelligent Design" theories is being proposed for
teaching science in high school, it seems we ought to also give "equal time"
for alternate theories of cosmology, including the Flat Earth theory. LOL.

